# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  miele s5411

## katmadas

H συγκεκριμενη κανει θορυβο και μοιριζει αρπαγμενο.

Εβγαλα το μοτερ που δειχνει καλο μετρησα και το τυλιγμα που δειχνει ενταξει.
<τα καρβουνακια ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα και ετριψα-καθαρησα  και τον συλεκτη.
Ο αξωνας και τα ρουλεμαν ειναι οκ.

Τωρα να παω να παρω αλλα καρβουνακια η ειναι μοτερ?

----------


## dimitris8x

Ειχε πολυ σκόνη μεσα το μοτέρ οταν την άνοιξες;

----------


## katmadas

ειχε ναι.
Να παω σε κανα μαστορα για μοτερ απο Θεσσαλονικη να το κοιταξει.
Γνωριζει καποιος?

----------


## diony

Επειδή αυτά τα μοτέρ είναι πολύστροφα , αν περάσει σκόνη στα ρουλεμάν τα  κάνει ζημιά ,τα μοτέρ από τις παλιά μοντέλα μπορούσες να τα λύσεις , τα νεώτερα πολλά τα κάνουν φιξ , οι φτερωτές είναι πρεσαριστές
Αν λύνεται και αλλάξεις τα ρουλεμάν βάλε σημάδι να μπούνε οι φτερωτές όπως τις βρήκες , πολλές φορές αν αυτές περιστραφούν στο μοντάρισμα μετά τρέμει το μοτέρ και δε νομίζω να μπορέσεις να το ζυγοσταθμίσεις
Συνήθως έχουν ρουλεμάν C3 ,βάλε ότι φοράει ακριβώς
Άλλη λύση είναι με το δείγμα αν σου ταιριάσει στις διαστάσεις μοτέρ εμπορίου ιμιτασιόν να το αλλάξεις καινούριο

----------


## katmadas

Καλημερα,
Λοιπον τα ρουλεμαν ειναι μια χαρα.
Αλλωστε μυριζει και καμενο οποτε ειναι θεμα μοτερ.
Σε οσους πηρα τηλεφωνο εδω Θεσσαλονικη κανενας δεν επισκευαζει το συγκεκριμενο μοτερ γιατι λεει δεν εχει σιγουρα αποτελεσματα.
Το γνωριζαν το συγκεκριμενο της miele.

Οποτε θα την αφησω.

----------

